# Deleted Miscellaneous File Caused Photo Deletion



## stephanieloren3394 (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi, my phone was acting up a few days ago. I have the samsung galaxy s5. And somehow in the mix of trying to fix it, one of my miscellaneous files was deleted and it deleted several of my pictures. It confuses me because I had them saved to my card and backed up on the cloud and they disappeared everywhere. I've looked up and tried everything I could to try and get them back with this software and that software. But I need help now before I lose my chance of recovering it forever. Can someone please help me.


----------



## Outdacell (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok I have two questions:

1. Are you using Google Photos/Google Backup for photos?

2. If so have you used any cleaning/boosting apps for your phone?


----------



## stephanieloren3394 (Apr 9, 2016)

Outdacell said:


> Ok I have two questions:
> 
> 1. Are you using Google Photos/Google Backup for photos?
> 
> 2. If so have you used any cleaning/boosting apps for your phone?


yes i use google backup and vverizon cloud and they aren't there
no i don't use cleaning or boosting apps


----------



## Outdacell (Jan 18, 2007)

On your Google Photos app, check and see if you find those images anywhere within that app. If so they have been successfully backed up and were deleted to save space.

If they aren't there then do you know what the name of the miscellaneous file was, that was deleted?


----------



## stephanieloren3394 (Apr 9, 2016)

Outdacell said:


> On your Google Photos app, check and see if you find those images anywhere within that app. If so they have been successfully backed up and were deleted to save space.
> 
> If they aren't there then do you know what the name of the miscellaneous file was, that was deleted?


It's not there. But it was called snapchat


----------



## Outdacell (Jan 18, 2007)

Ahh so snapchat hosted your images, those images are on their server. next time use the stock camera app.


----------



## stephanieloren3394 (Apr 9, 2016)

Is there anyway to get them back


----------



## stephanieloren3394 (Apr 9, 2016)

Outdacell said:


> Ahh so snapchat hosted your images, those images are on their server. next time use the stock camera app.


Is there anyway to get them back


----------



## Outdacell (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't think so, but for now on use Google Backup to backup all photos on your phone. And if you get snapchat again, there is a setting to save all images & videos on your phone too. Maybe you can send an email to Snapchat to see if they can help you get them off of their server. 

Sorry about that.


----------



## JohnMcDaniel (Jan 9, 2016)

I always use google backup for all my photos on my phone. That's why it's still safe in my care.


----------



## Outdacell (Jan 18, 2007)

JohnMcDaniel said:


> I always use google backup for all my photos on my phone. That's why it's still safe in my care.


Very smart move


----------

